# No, you don't need a custom rod.



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought I'd post up a little urban fishing I did today. I caught this grass carp on a 1'5" Med-heavy x-fast action Ron Popiel pocket fisherman. 

The sight casting action at Braes Bayou was hot and heavy right before sunset. The key was balled up pieces of Whitewheat bread under a red and white bobber.

So the lesson is.... No, you don't need a high end custom rod to catch fish.... but, catching fish on a custom is definitely more fun!!!!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Thats funny


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Marble it... then it would be a custom Pocket Fisherman.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Haha! I actually thought about doing that just for fun. I don't think it's gonna happen though... It wouldn't fit in my dryer!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats funny! Ron Popiel rocks! It looks like it works too.....whats the guide spacing and blank action?....ooops sorry...got carried away in the excitment of a large bayou carp.


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Lat looks just like the canals I walk over to and from my parking lot each day. I see lots of those fish every afternoon. I have been thinking that they should be fun to catch, only I was thinking more flyrod. Nice carp thou.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I used to fish brays bayou back in the day as a kid....LOTS of catfish and turtles! Ah, the good ole days!


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

AWESOME!! I found a pocket fisherman while cleaning out my grandma's house a few years back. I plan to try it out while fishing with my 2 yr old daughter.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Uh, I hope you kept that fish! By state regulation, all grass carp must be disemboweled prior to release!:cop:

Cg


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

:slimer:Hmmmmm. First a bowfin, now a carp. I never figured you to be such a glamor angler Kyle. I think a gar will make a Texas trash slam. lol........ Sorry, I could'nt resist. I don't know what came over me.....Jim


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

pg542 said:


> :slimer:Hmmmmm. First a bowfin, now a carp. I never figured you to be such a glamor angler Kyle. I think a gar will make a Texas trash slam. lol........ Sorry, I could'nt resist. I don't know what came over me.....Jim


Hahaha! That cracked me up, Jim! I certainly am the glam angler lately huh? I'll be sure to wear a starched pink Columbia shirt and pressed khaki's when I go after the gar! I'd hate to get disemboweled guts on those pretty clothes though.... sounds kinda messy.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

calixtog said:


> Uh, I hope you kept that fish! By state regulation, all grass carp must be disemboweled prior to release!:cop:
> 
> Cg


Ummm... of course I kept him. Fried grass carp from the bayou taste just like bowfin!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

CoastalBent said:


> Ummm... of course I kept him. Fried grass carp from the bayou taste just like bowfin!


....similar to YFJT. (yellow fin jetty tuna)....


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

pg542 said:


> :slimer:Hmmmmm. First a bowfin, now a carp. I never figured you to be such a glamor angler Kyle. I think a gar will make a Texas trash slam. lol........ Sorry, I could'nt resist. I don't know what came over me.....Jim


I'm think'n the Texas trash grandslam should include a gaspergou, in addition to the above...go for it, Kyle!!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

pg542 said:


> ....similar to YFJT. (yellow fin jetty tuna)....


oh man....you know of someone who ATE a jack crevalle?!! And I thought eating hardheads was bad! yes I've ate hardheads....b4 I knew better.......


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

HaHa Kyle, way too funny. I was just talking to someone at work today about when I was in high school I would go to the start of Buffalo Bayou in the Addicks Res. There is a small bayou under I 10 near Eldridge and I would catch big carp there and sell them to the other folks fishing there that could not catch them. This would give us gas money for the weekend. An old man that lived in my neighborhood taught me how to catch em. Whe had to use fresh white corn tortillias. 
Too Funny and 2Cool


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

fuelish1 said:


> oh man....you know of someone who ATE a jack crevalle?!! And I thought eating hardheads was bad! yes I've ate hardheads....b4 I knew better.......


....naaah...The shingle was better....


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

you sound like my neighbor with his pocket fisherman, he's catching nice reds on his....had to change out the line of coarse, now running 20lb power pro.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Sweeeet! I'd like to catch a kingfish on it this summer.... If we get into them thick, I might have to bust it out!


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

CoastalBent said:


> Sweeeet! I'd like to catch a kingfish on it this summer.... If we get into them thick, I might have to bust it out!


HEY THAT'S COOL ? NEED TO ADD ONE TO MY COLLECTION !

































DON'T HAVE ONE OF THOSE ?
DO HAVE A FISHIN BUDDY WITH A ZEBCO


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

STEVEBAIT2 said:


> HEY THAT'S COOL ? NEED TO ADD ONE TO MY COLLECTION !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU WIN........*


----------

